# Drama Soundtracks recommendations



## JashandeepReehal (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey guys. I've been recently getting more and more interested in classical and drama soundtracks like the kind of Theory Of Everything. Can you guys recommend more Soundtracks like the one in Theory Of Everything. Would love to study those kind more.


----------



## jeremyr (Mar 8, 2022)

Are you familiar with Horner's score to A Beautiful Mind?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Mar 8, 2022)

jeremyr said:


> Are you familiar with Horner's score to A Beautiful Mind?


I have seen the film. A long long while back. Kinda forgot about it. Gotta rewatch and check out the score. Thanks for reminding me of that film


----------

